# Dropped a washer into my speaker port hole.



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

So I was adjusting my speaker wall mount and I accidentally dropped one of the washers into the rear port hole. I shook it a couple times to try and get it out before I unscrewed the speaker to get it out. While I was shaking it, I heard it clang inside, I am wondering if it is easy to damage any drivers internally, even a little bit. The speakers still work, sounds fine, I am just wondering if I scratched something, and if that would change the sound just a little bit. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Did you say that the washer is inside the speaker itself, or just in the cabinets? Dennis

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

um...not entirely sure. I did get it out, but when I was shaking it, sounded like just inside the cabinet but also sounded like it hit the woofer, that's when I unscrewed the back to get it out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its probably stuck to the magnet of the woofer now.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

I got it out. I just wondered if it is easy to damage the internal parts by clanging a washer in there for awhile. (I know nothing of what's inside a speaker so that's why I'm asking).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

most things inside a speaker will happily take a small knock from something like a washer without it causing any damage. As long as the speaker continues to work fine, you can rest assured there is no damage.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, good to know.

As always, everyone here is very helpful.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just keep metal shavings out.:crying: Bad news trust me.:rolleyesno:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If you just remove the largest Drive unit you should be able to put your hand into the speaker cabinet it self should it happen again.


----------



## Laserfan (Feb 3, 2008)

Moonfly said:


> most things inside a speaker will happily take a small knock from something like a washer without it causing any damage. As long as the speaker continues to work fine, you can rest assured there is no damage.


I can imagine that if the washer were big enough to short-out two terminals, that might cause your amp some trouble (but probably not, and it would be really hard for a loose washer to do this). Next if it lodged in a place between the cone and the frame, maybe it would nick it (but I doubt it). Finally as it appears to have "clanged" onto your speakers magnet, and stay there, then it certainly will not have hurt anything.

This thread caught my eye because...I had a floorstanding speaker our in my garage office, which I picked-up and heard some loose stuff inside when I shook it. Turns out a mouse had taken residence in there (thru the port hole) and while his carcass was (thankfully) nowhere to be found, he'd left behind a whole lot of sunflower seeds (shells) from the bird seed we store in the garage.

I cleaned-out the speaker and stuffed its port hole with a little nylon screen material! :gulp:


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Are we talking about the the cloths or dish type washer? (corny j/k):doh:

Dan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Normally anything metal would stick to the voice coil(giant magnet) if it came near the speaker You are probably fine. I will suggest some grill cloth over the port if you have the compulsion to do this again.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Are we talking about the the cloths or dish type washer? (corny j/k):doh:
> 
> Dan


:T 

Matt


----------

